# what do you have in your hipflask



## immoralorchid (21 October 2010)

hello all i was just wondering what people liked to carry in there hipflasks my favorites are

whiskey

whiskey mac
3:1 wisky and ginger wine

port 

port and brandy

port and cherry brandy

mulled wine

pimms winter

(hmm im guessing i like port lol)


----------



## immoralorchid (21 October 2010)

oooh nealy forgot sloe gin 

although i dont seem to drink it very slowly hahahaha


----------



## MissySmythe (21 October 2010)

Not out yet due to lame boy but it would be now Whisky Mac and Sloe Gin a bit later (we haven't made any yet) LOL


----------



## pearcider (22 October 2010)

ohhh I love a bit of cherry brandy!!


----------



## Weezy (22 October 2010)

Usually Whisky Mac.  However I drink anything going 

Once I took Baileys as I was out of other things....don't do it...big mistake!


----------



## MissySmythe (22 October 2010)

OH is off to pick sloes tomorrow - yippee!


----------



## Alec Swan (22 October 2010)

Damson Whisky.  I've made three litres,  and now I'm about to make,  another three!!  Before anyone thinks that I have a booze problem,  generally I take a full bottle on a shoot day,  and have yet to see one survive!

Alec.


----------



## Sanolly (22 October 2010)

Winter Pimms
Whisky Mac only with Ginger ale rather than wine, I seem to remember being plied with lots of Port and Brandy last time out with WDHC *hic*!!


----------



## MissySmythe (22 October 2010)

Alec Swan said:



			Damson Whisky.  I've made three litres,  and now I'm about to make,  another three!!  Before anyone thinks that I have a booze problem,  generally I take a full bottle on a shoot day,  and have yet to see one survive!

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

How do I make it? Sounds yummy!!


----------



## Cornish Thoroughbred (22 October 2010)

I usually take port but if i don't have any ill just fill my hipflask up with anything i have on my shelf. i think theres been southern comfort, vodka and even malibu. not very traditional i know :S


----------



## Alec Swan (23 October 2010)

MissySmythe said:



			How do I make it? Sounds yummy!!
		
Click to expand...

1lb of damsons,  1lb of sugar and 1 bottle of whisky. It's very sweet,  so I may have forgotten that the damsons had their own sugar content,  or I may have put in too much sugar,  as I rather guessed at the weight!!

Alec.


----------



## MissySmythe (23 October 2010)

Alec Swan said:



			1lb of damsons,  1lb of sugar and 1 bottle of whisky. It's very sweet,  so I may have forgotten that the damsons had their own sugar content,  or I may have put in too much sugar,  as I rather guessed at the weight!!

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you Alec! Will give it a go (or rather ask hubby as he's rather good at this sort of thing)


----------



## JenHunt (23 October 2010)

we usually have tow of the following on the go at any one time... OH prefers the whisky based ones, and I prefer the port/gin based ones...

Port
Chocolate Port (much better, and not as sickly as it sounds)
Whisky
Whisky Mac
Sloe Gin
Damson Gin
Strawberry/Summer Fruits Gin
Cherry Brandy
Stags Breath
Percy Special


----------



## KevinA27 (23 October 2010)

Red Bull


----------



## Jay89 (23 October 2010)

Blackberry vodka or Winter Pimms or Port!


----------



## pipsqueek (24 October 2010)

Alec Swan said:



			Damson Whisky.  I've made three litres,  and now I'm about to make,  another three!!  Before anyone thinks that I have a booze problem,  generally I take a full bottle on a shoot day,  and have yet to see one survive!

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

oooh I never thought of making damson whisky..have made damson just about every thing else, well damson vodka & gin, must try that one next year!!  Have made some blackberry vodka this time tho


----------



## oakash (24 October 2010)

Hah! Disappointing that no-one has mentioned the famous Percy. It is half Cherry Brandy and half whisky - warms you up a treat!


----------



## JenHunt (24 October 2010)

oakash said:



			Hah! Disappointing that no-one has mentioned the famous Percy. It is half Cherry Brandy and half whisky - warms you up a treat!
		
Click to expand...

ahem... I did!! 



jenhunt said:



			we usually have tow of the following on the go at any one time... OH prefers the whisky based ones, and I prefer the port/gin based ones...

Port
Chocolate Port (much better, and not as sickly as it sounds)
Whisky
Whisky Mac
Sloe Gin
Damson Gin
Strawberry/Summer Fruits Gin
Cherry Brandy
Stags Breath
Percy Special
		
Click to expand...

see!


----------



## Alec Swan (25 October 2010)

jenhunt,

I'm intrigued.  What is Stags Breath?  

Alec.


----------



## Judgemental (25 October 2010)

Alec Swan said:



			jenhunt,

I'm intrigued.  What is Stags Breath?  

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

Quite what is Stags Breath? I did not start this thread but it is what I was getting at in three others, concerning food to bring to the fore all the local differences that folk enjoy as part of their day's hunting.


----------



## flyingfeet (25 October 2010)

http://www.stagsbreath.co.uk/stags-breath-liquer.html

Lovely whisky & honey liquer!!


----------



## posie_honey (25 October 2010)

whisky mac 
or port
or bramble whisky
or sloe gin
or anything else i'v managed to make that year or find at the back of the cupboard lol!


----------



## JenHunt (25 October 2010)

Jen_Cots said:



http://www.stagsbreath.co.uk/stags-breath-liquer.html

Lovely whisky & honey liquer!!
		
Click to expand...

ditto this! though Glayva is similar.

it's wonderfully girly form of whisky! only problem is that all the blokes say it sounds revolting then down the contents of your flask!


----------



## katemiddleton (25 October 2010)

Chase Distillery elderflower vodka - perfect!! Or my friends makes the most amazing home made strawberry gin!

I'm perfecting my raspberry vodka too, going well so far!!


----------



## dominobrown (25 October 2010)

Just made some sloe gin this weekend 
Can't stand whisky!


----------



## PickledOnions (25 October 2010)

This year I have raspberry vodka, sloe gin or Damson gin oh and of course port to choose from


----------



## sambarny23 (25 October 2010)

I have made a selection this year
Raspberry Gin
Blackberry Gin
Blackberry Brandy
Blackberry Vodka
Pear Brandy
& if I get round to it
Sloe Gin & Whiskey


----------



## natalia (26 October 2010)

First choice is always port and cherry brandy.

I have just made 6 bottles of sloe vodka. Going to start on my sloe gin tomorrow!


----------



## gable (26 October 2010)

Crabbies mac or sloe gin


----------



## flyingfeet (27 October 2010)

oakash said:



			Hah! Disappointing that no-one has mentioned the famous Percy. It is half Cherry Brandy and half whisky - warms you up a treat!
		
Click to expand...

Oh I tried this last night and I like it!!


----------



## maddyb (28 October 2010)

i have only had anything like that once on a hunt and that was not carried by me, my body protector did not allow a hipflas in my jacket pocket but it contained whiskey and coke, i got some odd looks off the adults as i was on a childrens meet and some even odder looks by one of my teachers from school who was also hunting with me, but my excuse was i did not bring it i was frozen to the bone it was my first hunt so natuarly terrified i was on a 5year old who was behaving like a angel and all the adults were having some :S
XD
but i have to say next time i go sloe gin is going to be top of my list my dad makes the best and we have thousans of sloe's this year although whisper did his best at demolishing them all he ate them decided he did not like them spat them out and decided to try again, however we still go a fair few kg of them and have thousands left on the tree XDD


----------

